# New Member to US Message Board



## Blutogreg (Jun 27, 2017)

I'm a conservative, retired physician, and think the entire healthcare discussion is based upon a complete lack of knowledge about healthcare and health insurance.  The only reason our government became involved is to get to a single payer system.  Does any one in this debate understand what a single payer system is and what it does?  Not a single media outlet talks or writes about it.   Please help me understand.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 27, 2017)

Welcome.  I'm one of the resident liberals, here to stick a prickly burr in conservatives' boots.


----------



## ricechickie (Jun 27, 2017)

Hello and welcome.



Is it too early for this?


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Jun 27, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Welcome.  I'm one of the resident liberals, here to stick a prickly burr in conservatives' boots.



She leans left, but she is reasonable and classy.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 27, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> Hello and welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it too early for this?


Ricechickie, our perpetual optimist.   LOL


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Jun 27, 2017)

Blutogreg said:


> I'm a conservative, retired physician, and think the entire healthcare discussion is based upon a complete lack of knowledge about healthcare and health insurance.  The only reason our government became involved is to get to a single payer system.  Does any one in this debate understand what a single payer system is and what it does?  Not a single media outlet talks or writes about it.   Please help me understand.



Conservative but not republican here.

What? You want us to help you understand. I've been here over a year and still can't figure out why  liberals think single payer is a panacea. 

Here is what I'm am sure of- the toothpaste is out of the tube, and a few minor steps towards personal responsibility not withstanding, we are on a continuous path to single payer.


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 27, 2017)

Best explanation for single payer healthcare.

*What is Single Payer?*
Single-payer national health insurance, also known as “Medicare for all,” is a system in which a single public or quasi-public agency organizes health care financing, but the delivery of care remains largely in private hands. Under a single-payer system, all residents of the U.S. would be covered for all medically necessary services, including doctor, hospital, preventive, long-term care, mental health, reproductive health care, dental, vision, prescription drug and medical supply costs.

The program would be funded by the savings obtained from replacing today’s inefficient, profit-oriented, multiple insurance payers with a single streamlined, nonprofit, public payer, and by modest new taxes based on ability to pay. Premiums would disappear; 95 percent of all households would save money. Patients would no longer face financial barriers to care such as co-pays and deductibles, and would regain free choice of doctor and hospital. Doctors would regain autonomy over patient care.

The Expanded and Improved Medicare for All Act, H.R. 676, based on PNHP’s JAMA-published Physicians’ Proposal, would establish an American single-payer health insurance system.

Read more:

Best answer to 'What is Single Payer?'


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 27, 2017)

^^^^^

covers mental health eh?  (check).

Drugs, Dental, Vision? (check)

what is not to like?   The $3.5T price tag?  Put it on the debt........no one seems to worry about it?
Eliminate Medicare.....Medicaid...........combine VA?  SS Disability?

Does it eliminate the CEO of Aetna? BCBS? Medical CEO Golden Parachute? Look out below.  Boom!


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 27, 2017)

Old Yeller said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> covers mental health eh?  (check).
> 
> ...



Deadbeats and the Free Shit generations would love single payer. 

Taxpayers = I-don't-think-so.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 27, 2017)

Old Yeller said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> covers mental health eh?  (check).
> 
> ...


A. Where does the 3.5T price tag come from?
B. How does CEOs getting already approved golden parachutes factor in anywhere?


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 27, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^^^
> ...






Ringel05 said:


> A. Where does the 3.5T price tag come from?
> B. How does CEOs getting already approved golden parachutes factor in anywhere?




$10K/year per person * 350mil persons == $3.5T

If no Medical Insurance companies.......do they close up shop?  Where does the CEO go?  Does he still get a Carly Fiorina multi-million dollar exit package since............not his fault?  Of course he can't exist on Unemployment at $450/week max like Joe SixPack.   They must empty the vault on the way out.  Already approved by who?  Board of Directors?  They ALL sit on each others good-old-boy boards!  Land O' Goshen I am becoming crazy Frank.

EDIT:  hello Blutogreg welcome.  Better wear your knife-proof earmuffs.........anger will boil.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 27, 2017)

Old Yeller said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Old Yeller said:
> ...


Interesting but simplistic approach.  Not that I'm advocating for single payer just know that nothing like this is ever simple.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 27, 2017)

Old Yeller said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Old Yeller said:
> ...


Hey, guys!  This is becoming such an interesting thread I almost forgot it's Introductions.
Where's the hello to the Doc?


----------



## Blutogreg (Jun 27, 2017)

Thanks for the input, but who pays for a single payer system?  In what country does a single payer system truly work?  The only countries that I know of with a "single payer system", have a two tier system....all of them, without exception....and it seems to work well for them.  But get ready for long lines to get your healthcare if you are part of the free system.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 27, 2017)

Blutogreg said:


> I'm a conservative, retired physician, and think the entire healthcare discussion is based upon a complete lack of knowledge about healthcare and health insurance.  The only reason our government became involved is to get to a single payer system.  Does any one in this debate understand what a single payer system is and what it does?  Not a single media outlet talks or writes about it.   Please help me understand.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 27, 2017)

Blutogreg said:


> Thanks for the input, but who pays for a single payer system?  In what country does a single payer system truly work?  The only countries that I know of with a "single payer system", have a two tier system....all of them, without exception....and it seems to work well for them.  But get ready for long lines to get your healthcare if you are part of the free system.


Watcha want to do now is click on Forums, select Politics and up near the top you'll see a Start New Thread button (red).
Make a thread and fasten your seat belt.  Actually, where you're a conservative, you won't have much trouble around here unless one of us libs get drunk.

I don't post past dark, so I bid you an enjoyable evening, Doc.


----------



## Blutogreg (Jun 27, 2017)

All I know is that I pay $964 a month dictated by the ACA which has to cover my 58 yo single male pregnancy, mental health disorders, and pre-existing conditions which I don't have.  I asked if I could get an individual policy without that unnecessary coverage without paying a huge tax and was told NO,....it's against the law.
I'm happy to subsidize the poor and unhealthy, but why should I be penalized for being a single, older, male by purchasing preganancy insurance ??  Please give me an adequate response from knowledgeable individuals who understand the difference between healthcare access and healthcare insurance.  So far, no one in the government, the health care industry, or the health care providers, nor the self proclaimed talking heads in the main stream media have provided a single answer to these questions.
I'm sure I'll get a bunch of nasty responses from people that really don't have a clue about healthcare.  I'll refer you to the New Zealand system which seems to work, but it is two tiered.    Medicaid and Medicare are unsustainable monetarily.  Both the Reps and Dems have no clue what they are doing in this regard.


----------



## Blutogreg (Jun 27, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Blutogreg said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the input, but who pays for a single payer system?  In what country does a single payer system truly work?  The only countries that I know of with a "single payer system", have a two tier system....all of them, without exception....and it seems to work well for them.  But get ready for long lines to get your healthcare if you are part of the free system.
> ...


Thanks, I guess??


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 27, 2017)

Blutogreg said:


> All I know is that I pay $964 a month dictated by the ACA which has to cover my 58 yo single male pregnancy, mental health disorders, and pre-existing conditions which I don't have.  I asked if I could get an individual policy without that unnecessary coverage without paying a huge tax and was told NO,....it's against the law.
> I'm happy to subsidize the poor and unhealthy, but why should I be penalized for being a single, older, male by purchasing preganancy insurance ??  Please give me an adequate response from knowledgeable individuals who understand the difference between healthcare access and healthcare insurance.  So far, no one in the government, the health care industry, or the health care providers, nor the self proclaimed talking heads in the main stream media have provided a single answer to these questions.
> I'm sure I'll get a bunch of nasty responses from people that really don't have a clue about healthcare.  I'll refer you to the New Zealand system which seems to work, but it is two tiered.    Medicaid and Medicare are unsustainable monetarily.  Both the Reps and Dems have no clue what they are doing in this regard.





The first step is to get a physical exam.







Then a diagnosis.








Finally a calmer downer.








The good news.








That'll be $8800.00


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 27, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Blutogreg said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the input, but who pays for a single payer system?  In what country does a single payer system truly work?  The only countries that I know of with a "single payer system", have a two tier system....all of them, without exception....and it seems to work well for them.  But get ready for long lines to get your healthcare if you are part of the free system.
> ...


Especially during a full moon........


----------



## Blutogreg (Jun 27, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Blutogreg said:
> 
> 
> > All I know is that I pay $964 a month dictated by the ACA which has to cover my 58 yo single male pregnancy, mental health disorders, and pre-existing conditions which I don't have.  I asked if I could get an individual policy without that unnecessary coverage without paying a huge tax and was told NO,....it's against the law.
> ...


I did that already.  It wasn't $8800.00  Again, I would enjoy responses from intelligent people who know what they are talking about.


----------



## Blutogreg (Jun 27, 2017)

Old Yeller said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Old Yeller said:
> ...


----------



## Blutogreg (Jun 27, 2017)

Old Yeller said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Old Yeller said:
> ...




I'm not angry.  I get it and had to deal with insurance companies and their corruption for 27 yrs.  The government involvement in healthcare will never work either.
You posted it.......$10K/year per person x 350 million persons = $3.5 Trillion per year.   It's not sustainable.

So offer a solution instead of airing the problem again.  The solution is nothing that Americans will ever want to hear.  But it works elsewhere to a degree.


----------



## skye (Jun 27, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## Blutogreg (Jun 27, 2017)

skye said:


> Welcome!


Thank you.  You were the only one to welcome me.  Not sure how this site works.  Would you mind giving me some kind of clue?


----------



## skye (Jun 27, 2017)

Blutogreg said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome!
> ...




But  you have three pages of welcome already!


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 27, 2017)

Blutogreg said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Blutogreg said:
> ...



I thought I had covered the pros and cons in Posts #7 & #9.

And BTW,  WELCOME! 

Meet Bubbly the USMB mascot. I think he likes you.









​


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 27, 2017)

Blutogreg said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...







Blutogreg said:


> I'm not angry. I get it and had to deal with insurance companies and their corruption for 27 yrs. The government involvement in healthcare will never work either.
> You posted it.......$10K/year per person x 350 million persons = $3.5 Trillion per year. It's not sustainable.
> 
> So offer a solution instead of airing the problem again. The solution is nothing that Americans will ever want to hear. But it works elsewhere to a degree.




I do not have all the answers.  It is all inter-connected with Leftist courts and GOVT red-tape.  We have an entire city of highly-paid GOVT employees to work on it full-time and "improve" things.  Why can't they do their job? Maybe it is not possible?  I am starting to think medical care must be socialized and handed out by GOVT?


IDEAS:
Maybe catastrophic bare-bones policy for the truly healthy that never go to the doctor?  That would be cheap for them..........yes mostly the tax-payers.

Too many programs.  Combine Medicare, Medicaid, VA, SS disability?

I don't know how you force Insurance companies to handle pre-exisitng?  Criminals?  Illegals?
I would try to send Mexico a bill for all the services provided to date.  Drop the Anchor baby nonsense.

I know I would not mandate a feeding-tube for a hunger strike on death row.  No sex changes either?  $20T in debt.  No luxury items unless you pay for your own.  

I am sure there is a lot more I am missing.  I thought I said Welcome also?  I had to edit it in.


----------



## malnila (Jun 28, 2017)

Blutogreg said:


> All I know is that I pay $964 a month dictated by the ACA which has to cover my 58 yo single male pregnancy, mental health disorders, and pre-existing conditions which I don't have.  I asked if I could get an individual policy without that unnecessary coverage without paying a huge tax and was told NO,....it's against the law.
> I'm happy to subsidize the poor and unhealthy, but why should I be penalized for being a single, older, male by purchasing preganancy insurance ??  Please give me an adequate response from knowledgeable individuals who understand the difference between healthcare access and healthcare insurance.  So far, no one in the government, the health care industry, or the health care providers, nor the self proclaimed talking heads in the main stream media have provided a single answer to these questions.
> I'm sure I'll get a bunch of nasty responses from people that really don't have a clue about healthcare.  I'll refer you to the New Zealand system which seems to work, but it is two tiered.    Medicaid and Medicare are unsustainable monetarily.  Both the Reps and Dems have no clue what they are doing in this regard.



Same reason why, a single older (according to government) indigent female left leaner (me) without children has to pay school tax.

BTW - WELCOME!!!


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 28, 2017)

Blutogreg said:


> I'm a conservative, retired physician, and think the entire healthcare discussion is based upon a complete lack of knowledge about healthcare and health insurance.  The only reason our government became involved is to get to a single payer system.  Does any one in this debate understand what a single payer system is and what it does?  Not a single media outlet talks or writes about it.   Please help me understand.



Yes, I understand a single payer system because I've lived under them, most notably the NHS.

You pay via taxes. You then receive when you got to hospital. You don't waste money going through an insurance company that gets to decide whether you live or die. 

The UK govt spends LESS per capita than the US federal govt does on healthcare. And yet in the UK EVERYONE gets treated when they need it. In the US this doesn't happen and people have to get private insurance too. The US spends double what the UK spends. 

Insurance companies are an unnecessary evil. You pay them, and 7% of all money that goes into healthcare, ends up in the pockets of the insurance company which does NOTHING to help you get better. Then loads of money goes to the hospital profits, pharma companies which see the US as a cash cow in many ways. First because US govt funding does all the risky science, and only when it's proven do the pharma companies pick it up and squeeze as much money out of it as possible. Second because US patients end up paying more for their drugs than anyone else and Third because they use doctors to give patients the more expensive drugs and the doctors get to take from the pharma companies. 

That adds another layer. There are estimates the corruption accounts for 20%-30% of healthcare spending, and that doesn't include what the insurance companies are taking, or the pharma companies, or the doctors, or the hospitals. So, about 50% of healthcare spending is wasted on going into people's pockets. And then people wonder why it's so expensive.


----------



## Eloy (Jun 28, 2017)

Welcome, Blutogreg. You will find the contributors to *USMessageBoard* to be respectful and open-minded. I hope you enjoy your visits.

I am sorry, I do not know what a single payer system is.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 28, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Welcome, Blutogreg. You will find the contributors to *USMessageBoard* to be respectful and open-minded. I hope you enjoy your visits.
> 
> I am sorry, I do not know what a single payer system is.



Really? I find that if I throw people on my ignore list at least once a week, then they become respectful and open minded, because all the insulters and those looking for entertainment, are blocked.


----------



## Eloy (Jun 28, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome, Blutogreg. You will find the contributors to *USMessageBoard* to be respectful and open-minded. I hope you enjoy your visits.
> ...


You missed my irony, frigidweirdo.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 28, 2017)

Blutogreg said:


> I'm a conservative, retired physician, and think the entire healthcare discussion is based upon a complete lack of knowledge about healthcare and health insurance.  The only reason our government became involved is to get to a single payer system.  Does any one in this debate understand what a single payer system is and what it does?  Not a single media outlet talks or writes about it.   Please help me understand.


Single payer, where one rich guy pays for us all...Howdy.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 28, 2017)

Eloy said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



Yes, and probably others did, writing isn't the best for getting irony across.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 28, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Blutogreg said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a conservative, retired physician, and think the entire healthcare discussion is based upon a complete lack of knowledge about healthcare and health insurance.  The only reason our government became involved is to get to a single payer system.  Does any one in this debate understand what a single payer system is and what it does?  Not a single media outlet talks or writes about it.   Please help me understand.
> ...



You mean the rich guy who pays off the politicians so he doesn't have to pay much in tax? The rich guy who employs lots of people and makes loads of money out of them? The rich guy who gets to use the US military and gets people killed for a quick buck? The rich guy who uses infrastructure but doesn't feel he has to pay for it? You mean, THAT rich guy?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 28, 2017)

Blutogreg said:


> I'm a conservative, retired physician, and think the entire healthcare discussion is based upon a complete lack of knowledge about healthcare and health insurance.  The only reason our government became involved is to get to a single payer system.  Does any one in this debate understand what a single payer system is and what it does?  Not a single media outlet talks or writes about it.   Please help me understand.



/---- Why any sane person would want Gubmint's One Size Fits All healthcare is mind boggling. Who would not only insist on Healthcare by the DMV but think it is superior the to the free market has no idea what a disaster it is. My neighbors are from Western Europe and speak of the rationed care and long waiting lists. They can't understand why a great country would latch on to a proven failure like Socialized Medicine no matter what pretty name you give it. 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 28, 2017)

Welcome! I see Hossfly has already posted "The thingy" so you're free to roam.

You may want to consider some of these:







Also it would be good to read here, as it encapsulates most likely 99% of postings. :

Rules for Politics: A Reminder


As for "fixing healthcare": Fixing healthcare requires fixing Congress, state comptrollers, and insurance lobbyists

to where they go to jail for

taking bribes.

Taking away Congress's health plan and making them abide by the public market would be another route, (although

not as good).

This is something that has been snowballing for 20+ years, it will not go away overnight.


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 28, 2017)

Forgot the biggest:  Tort reform.   Defensive medical procedures waste resources.  Let the Dr. do his job.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jun 28, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> Hello and welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it too early for this?


... and ricechickie is our resident super smart sushi girl.


----------



## Dalia (Jun 28, 2017)

La Française qui vous souhaite une bienvenue au forum !


----------



## OldLady (Jun 28, 2017)

Well, it seems the Welcome Wagon may have done it again.  No posts from him since the one here.
He DID say he was looking for intelligent discussion though.  Maybe we just should have said "Hello."


----------



## ricechickie (Jun 28, 2017)

I feel a little sad that he said skye (I think it was) was the only one who welcomed him.  

OldLady and I both welcomed him before that!


----------



## ricechickie (Jun 28, 2017)

But probably the malware turned him off.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 28, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> I feel a little sad that he said skye (I think it was) was the only one who welcomed him.
> 
> OldLady and I both welcomed him before that!


Lots of people did, I know.  Might have wanted us to call him sir, or kiss his ring or something.  Docs can be a bit prickly.


----------



## Tom Horn (Jun 28, 2017)

Blutogreg said:


> I'm a conservative, retired physician, and think the entire healthcare discussion is based upon a complete lack of knowledge about healthcare and health insurance.  The only reason our government became involved is to get to a single payer system.  Does any one in this debate understand what a single payer system is and what it does?  Not a single media outlet talks or writes about it.   Please help me understand.



I'm the resident surgeon here at USMB....here's my logo:


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 28, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Welcome.  I'm one of the resident liberals, here to stick a prickly burr in conservatives' boots.



You are not a liberal.  

You are a left winger.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 29, 2017)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome.  I'm one of the resident liberals, here to stick a prickly burr in conservatives' boots.
> ...


whatever


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 29, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


Pretty much he already had that impression before I got here.  Oops......


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 29, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



*"whatever"*

*WHATEVER *

*



*


----------



## Toro (Jun 29, 2017)

Blutogreg said:


> I'm a conservative, retired physician, and think the entire healthcare discussion is based upon a complete lack of knowledge about healthcare and health insurance.  The only reason our government became involved is to get to a single payer system.  Does any one in this debate understand what a single payer system is and what it does?  Not a single media outlet talks or writes about it.   Please help me understand.



Yes.

I'm Canadian.

You?


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Jun 30, 2017)

Blutogreg said:


> I'm a conservative, retired physician, and think the entire healthcare discussion is based upon a complete lack of knowledge about healthcare and health insurance.  The only reason our government became involved is to get to a single payer system.  Does any one in this debate understand what a single payer system is and what it does?  Not a single media outlet talks or writes about it.   Please help me understand.


_Simple. No, I don't mean the answer is simple, I mean the people advocating Single Payer are simple. They just refuse to learn._

_Also, hello, welcome to USMB._


----------

